# 2010 Trek line to be introduced 7/2/09



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Unless the Trek website is inaccurate, the new 2010 Treks will be shown at its website on 7/2/09. I was on the site just now trying to access the Project One link and it said that it was down, and that on 7/2 the new Treks will be on the site. 

Hmmm, can't wait to see what the Madones will look like. Anyone with an inside scoop be able to show us a few teaser photos, other than what's been already seen ridden by Lance and the Astana team in prototype form?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

http://twitter.com/trek_ben MIGHT (very slight chance) show a pic of them tomorrow... he posted earlier about the launch venue...


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

So far, the 6 and 5 series are on the P1 site--not yet shown as stock bikes.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

New TTX...

http://twitpic.com/919n8


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

The site is up...they switched the pro and peformance fit geometry specs by mistake (regarding effective top tube---the eff top tube on a 54cm pro fit is not 51.3cm)...I'm sure they will figure it's wrong and switch it around. 

Seems like there's fewer Madones offered. Two 6 series (which you can choose different groups through P1) and one 5 series model, and a couple 4 series.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

hit "Learn More" on the build custom portion and then "Build your own" - the other models still exist. Really though they shouldn't and P1 shouldn't cost extra unless you do something crazy like the paint. It should be like building a computer.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Duotrap is cool, and the new fork looks nice... but why no BB30!?!


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like the 6 gets the new frame but Project One still wants to put the cables in the old places









Larger

I like the integrated speed & cadence sensor.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> the other models still exist. Really though they shouldn't


Help me understand - why is there a 5.2 and a 5.5 in Project 1? Without doing a ton of comparisons, it looks like I can get basically the same bike (same component group, wheelset, etc and finishes) but the pricing is different. What am I missing?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that the older one?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

kykr13 said:


> Help me understand - why is there a 5.2 and a 5.5 in Project 1? Without doing a ton of comparisons, it looks like I can get basically the same bike (same component group, wheelset, etc and finishes) but the pricing is different. What am I missing?


5 series are OCLV Black. 6 is OCLV Red.

That's all.

The components are what make them a 5.2 or 5.5 etc.

And perhaps the paint job.


Try selecting everything the same for a 5.2 and a 5.5 and you should have the same price from what I know.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Is that the older one?


Never mind, it's the new one.

Doesn't look too much different from the current line up.

Actually, they look kinda similar to the older Madones (2006 edition etc). Hmm no, they look like a fusion between the older Madones and the current ones (well, current as of yesterday that is).

The seat stays look thinner. 

I'm more interested in the TTX advancement. Those really look radically different.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> The seat stays look thinner.


I noticed the same thing


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

paulrad9 said:


> I noticed the same thing



The 6 series is an entirely different Madone than last years. Also, the 2010 5 series appears to be the same Madone as the current 08-09 one.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Might be a mistake, but the 5.2 is listed as "red carbon" but the 5.9 is listed as "black" carbon. That's gotta be wrong.


----------



## DasCharisma (May 22, 2009)

I was looking at a 5.9 and noticed it says the gruppo is Dura Ace but the "drive train" is Dura Ace Lite. What exactly does Dura Ace Lite mean? 


Brad


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It looks like its <$500 extra for a 6-series. With the new changes, I'd definitely think about a 6.5 over a 5.9. New Dura Ace gets pretty mixed reviews... go with SRAM Force, save weight and a lot of money.

With a 6-series and Force, you'd have a $500 cheaper bike that's about a pound lighter--not to mention stiffer, and more vertically compliant (according to Trek).


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> Duotrap is cool, and the new fork looks nice... but why no BB30!?!


Because 90 > 30.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Ya, I imagine that's why they did the BB90 to start with. It does look massive, and it does work with existing cranks (especially since Shimano and Campy are going to be slow to even consider BB30 standard). 

From what I've seen and read, it's not as light and obviously the Q-Factor isn't as good. Frankly, I'd rather have a BB30 crank and drop 100-200g, along with the Q-Factor benefit.. than have the convenience of moving over an old crank on a new frame.

The new frame looks sweet. I'd buy one as soon as I can pick a color... I wish I liked the default colors better. Team paint is a spendy upgrade.


----------



## Mike00 (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like the MSRP of the Madone 4.5 has gone down a bit to $2099.99. Does the 4.5 look like a pretty decent bike to you guys? I was going to buy a 1.2 or a 2.1 but I would like to get a carbon frame if it's an option. Also, do local bike shops usually sell bikes for the full MSRP or might it be a little cheaper at my local shop?


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

All new Bontrager wheel lineup too. Goodbye paired spokes and DT hubs.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

DasCharisma said:


> I was looking at a 5.9 and noticed it says the gruppo is Dura Ace but the "drive train" is Dura Ace Lite. What exactly does Dura Ace Lite mean?


It's just a mixed Dura-Ace/Ultegra drivetrain to meet a price point.

DA 7900 Cranks & Rear Der
Ult 6700 Front Der, Shifters, & Brakes


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I was able to configure a 6 series frame for not too much more than a 5.9.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> Ya, I imagine that's why they did the BB90 to start with. It does look massive, and it does work with existing cranks (especially since Shimano and Campy are going to be slow to even consider BB30 standard).
> 
> From what I've seen and read, it's not as light and obviously the Q-Factor isn't as good. Frankly, I'd rather have a BB30 crank and drop 100-200g, along with the Q-Factor benefit.. than have the convenience of moving over an old crank on a new frame.
> 
> The new frame looks sweet. I'd buy one as soon as I can pick a color... I wish I liked the default colors better. Team paint is a spendy upgrade.


How do you figure the Q-factor is different? BB90 is the exact same width as a standard 68mm shell plus the thread in cups. The difference is that the bearings are pressed directly into the frame rather than being on separate cups. BB30 is also the same width but uses a larger diameter spindle with bearings pressed directly into the frame.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

There's one paint scheme for a 6 series: black. That's it, just black, no decals, stripes, lettering of any kind.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, I heard they glue them back together with Elmer's glue. That's not really fair. Trek fixed mine with scotch tape. So far so good.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

you can get a 6 series with rival and race lite wheels for $4021 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Force is the best value of the bunch... pretty impressive. Seems the cost difference between 5 & 6 has come down. Ordering my bike on Thursday:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Force is the best value of the bunch... pretty impressive. Seems the cost difference between 5 & 6 has come down. Ordering my bike on Thursday:


I like Trek, really. I've got 3 bikes: road, tt and hybrid. But, that is WAYYYY too much like Specialized with too many Treks on the frame. Just too much decals on this one. Overdone, ugly IMHO.

There are much nicer schemes and this has got to be one of the worst. Just what I think.


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*seatmast was not a quality issue*

They moved to the round mast setup instread of aero to reduce frame weight and due to feedback about adjustability...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Bike ordered... shop computer said up to 45 days. I hope not!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Bike ordered... shop computer said up to 45 days. I hope not!


Could be 44.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> I like Trek, really. I've got 3 bikes: road, tt and hybrid. But, that is WAYYYY too much like Specialized with too many Treks on the frame. Just too much decals on this one. Overdone, ugly IMHO.
> 
> There are much nicer schemes and this has got to be one of the worst. Just what I think.


Agreed. I love that the only thing that says Trek on my bike is the down tube.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I think that bike looks awesome, I am a big "fanboy" so I like the TREK logo everywhere. 

Jim 

Go Lance!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I like the big blocky logo look... My current bike is a Scott, so I'm accustomed to the loud styling.

Lucky for you who don't... The less-loud paint is quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, I've been disappointed with the massive increase in logos and other graphics too. Not only are there way too many for my taste now, but I don't like the look of the font at all.

I'm also glad my '08 says TREK on the down tube and that's pretty much it. I hope I never have to have it warrantied...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I guess to each his own... I actually AVOIDED Trek in 06/07 because their paint jobs were so horribly boring.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I think it's great that you're not stuck this year with a certain set of components. You can get the frame you want, in the color you want, and pick and choose everything that comes on the bike, even down to the color of the cables. According to Trek, once these go into production, you will get your bike from the factory within a week. 

I can get a nice 6 frame, and I can't wait to read the reviews on these, with a moderate Ultegra group at a great price.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Seriously, look at SRAM... Force is half a pound lighter than the Ultegra they let you order. 2010 Ultegra cranks look like super-low-end mtn cranks. Trek has really good pricing on both Force and Rival. 

The 8? Standard colors are 7 days, special paint jobs are longe
r.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Marvin, I have a confession to make: I've never used SRAM. I wouldn't know how to operate it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Sky: Take it out for a spin before you decide... most people I know (including me) love the hoods and if you like positive shifting you'll love SRAM.

If you like light-action shifting, or want a triple, don't get SRAM. Otherwise, it's by far the best value for Project One bikes and much lighter than Shimano.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not going to lie - I don't like the double duty SRAM shifters.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I won't lie either, I have Sram Red on one bike and Dura Ace on another. The Sram is not in the same league as Shimano. The drive train is noisy, and the front derailleur doens't shift near as well as Shimano. The hoods on the Sram feel pretty good, but the performance of the group is just not up to par. Maybe in a couple years, but not now.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

<shrug> That's why I'd recommend he try it. I don't like light action shifting, and I think Shimano took a step back in performance with DA 7900. I definitely prefer SRAM, but my wife prefers Shimano.

Try it and make your own decision.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Having said all that, the low end Shimano stuff is horrendous to look at. I am grateful my Ultegra SL is the dark slate color, not the new bright silver. Blegh!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

In other unrelated news, the Di2 group from Shimano, whom my LBS' owner's DAUGHTER (pre-teen) uses (I know, wtf? But hey, he's an LBS owner) is pretty darn cool.

But a little noisy when shifting though.


----------



## nibbler (Jul 29, 2009)

kykr13 said:


> Help me understand - why is there a 5.2 and a 5.5 in Project 1? Without doing a ton of comparisons, it looks like I can get basically the same bike (same component group, wheelset, etc and finishes) but the pricing is different. What am I missing?



I thought that 5.2 was packaged with Shimano and the 5.5 had SRAM.


----------

